
The world’s mounting debt crisis must solved before it blows up in our face - lazerpants
https://www.scmp.com/business/banking-finance/article/2184746/worlds-mounting-debt-crisis-must-solved-it-blows-our-face
======
ohiovr
I did a book report in middle school on a book called bankruptcy 1995. The
author made a pretty convincing case that the USA was headed for debt
disaster. Yet here we are. So will there be articles like this in 20 years?

